# Help Finding 3 way Code 332 Switch



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any one know if there is such a thing available?

I thought LGB made one but I cannot find it.

Can anyone help me?

I need one that will handle Bachmann 2-8-0 and Bachmann Annie.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They did, but it's VERY sharp, not recommended for long wheelbase locos... I can tell you an Aristo RS-3 won't go through one very often! 

I don't think any others in 332 were built.. the newer "turnout companies" seem to be mostly code 250. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To echo what Greg said, the LGB 3-way is (was) 2' radius. So, that's out of the question, the 2-8-0 won't make it through. Both Switchcrafters and Parker Co. do code 332 switches, though neither advertise a 3-way. They may do custom work, so it's worth asking. Train-Li has a quasi-3-way switch in code 332. It's essentially a very large stub switch, though without frogs. The rails bend the entire length to three (or five) outgoing track leads. If you're looking for something for a storage area, that may be an option. It's not very prototypical looking, so I'd be hesitant to place it out on the mainline for aesthetic reasons. But that's just me. 

Sunset Valley does a 3-way, in both #6 and #10. They're code 250. If you're using code 332 rail, you can use conversion rail clamps to connect the larger rail to the switch. It still may look a bit aesthetically weird with just one switch the smaller size, but a little extra ballast around the switch and "you'll never know." 

Later, 

K


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Try switchcrafters.....http://abc.eznettools.net/switchcrafters/contact.html 
he might put one together. Are you going to be down here Wednesday or Thursday, I have to help a freind set up for our Friday Ops Session 

Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, a 3 way in a #10 would look cool! I wonder how long it would be? 4-5 foot? I'll have to take a look at that! 

Regards, Greg


----------

